# 2010 - Upcoming Shows in Montreal and Woodstock



## Bella.Retta (May 4, 2007)

Hi, Does anyone know what the dates are this fall for the upcoming 2010 shows in Montreal and Woodstock?
Just trying to get my calendar up to date.
Thanks.


----------



## zosterops (Nov 5, 2009)

I only know dates for one show but neither of the ones you are looking for all i know is when the calgary show is being held i guess ill have to try and save up to go to woodstock...lol


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Bella, I show at woodstock but dont have the date's right now ill have to check later.

What breeds do you show ?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

The woodstock one should be November 26-28


----------

